# Trek 2.3 vs Madone 4.5



## UpHillCrawler (Jul 14, 2004)

I've ridden both bikes and the 4.5 does seem a bit smoother I was very impressed by the ride of the 2.3. The components and frame geometry are the same but the 4.5 is around $500 more. I'm a little over 200 lbs and I usually ride 75-125 miles a week. Anything I should consider before I make the final choice? (I'm leaning toward the 2.3)
Thanks!


----------



## jtsk (Mar 6, 2002)

Many on this forum would/will disagree, but I'd take carbon over aluminum anytime. Not even close for me......well worth the $500 IMHO.

EDIT: I've ridden both. I had a Giant aluminum before I switched to a Trek carbon bike. I'm currently on my 2nd carbon Trek bike ('09 6.5). Carbon is lighter, stiffer and more comfortable. The only drawback to carbon I can think of is that it's more susceptible to frame damage.....If you nick/crack the frame it's done.


----------



## Farmer Tan (Jan 25, 2009)

If you can afford the $500, i think it's a justifiable cost for full carbon. I think in the end you'd be happy going that route.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

UpHillCrawler said:


> I've ridden both bikes and the 4.5 does seem a bit smoother I was very impressed by the ride of the 2.3. The components and frame geometry are the same but the 4.5 is around $500 more. I'm a little over 200 lbs and I usually ride 75-125 miles a week. Anything I should consider before I make the final choice? (I'm leaning toward the 2.3)
> Thanks!


If your impressions were formed on a test ride and the 4.5 seemed a bit smoother, I suspect it may seem a lot smoother on a longer ride. Considering how long many of us keep our bikes, I'd venture to guess that the $500 will be long forgotten over the next few years.

Also, at your weight, a 32 spoke wheelset may be worth considering.

Just curious, have you considered any other brands, or just Trek?


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Just to add: To make the test less ambiguous, you might want to use the same wheelset and saddle for each test ride. 

That said, most bike riders long to upgrade, for whatever reason. Or, the want for something better is there. Whether they get it or not, is a different story, depending on finances, willpower etc etc.

If you feel that you'll be happy with the 2.3 and know that $500 is better off for other uses, then do that. If you feel that in the long run, you'd at least be happier for a longer time on a 4.5 instead, then cringe a little, pay that $500 and ride safe.

Either way, both are good bikes (if you're only considering these 2). One leaves you more spare cash for whatever other purposes while the other could give you a more satisfying return in the long run. Maybe.

Good luck.


----------



## UpHillCrawler (Jul 14, 2004)

*and the winner is...*

Madone 4.7! 
I know this might seem strange but my local Trek dealer was giving me an upgrade on a warranty replacement (long story) so the bike was going to be a Trek. I was torn between the 2.3 and the 4.5 but when I rode the 4.7 I really liked the upgraded components and when my dealer said he would basically give me the 4.7 for the same price as the 4.5 the deal was done...
Thanks to everyone for their input and help!


----------



## eff_dee (Mar 25, 2008)

Check the Specialized Tarmac Elite & Comp. They're in 4.5 territory and are nice frames. This was definitely my alternative had I not got the 4.5.


----------



## jtsk (Mar 6, 2002)

*Nice upgrade*



UpHillCrawler said:


> Madone 4.7!
> I know this might seem strange but my local Trek dealer was giving me an upgrade on a warranty replacement (long story) so the bike was going to be a Trek. I was torn between the 2.3 and the 4.5 but when I rode the 4.7 I really liked the upgraded components and when my dealer said he would basically give me the 4.7 for the same price as the 4.5 the deal was done...
> Thanks to everyone for their input and help!



I think you'll be much happier over the long term with the upgrade.

Enjoy!


----------

